# Buried gas line inside, is it legal?



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I’m running a gas line to a garage. Usually I’ll bring the line up outside and then go hard pipe into the building. In this case there is no floor poured yet. It would be much easier just to run the line right into the garage and pop up in the boiler room. In this case there is no floor poured yet. It would be much easier just to run the line right into the garage and pop up in The boiler room.

I’ve never run into The situation of burying a gas line under a structure. I’m really not sure if it’s legal or not I’m going to find out about it on Monday. I’m thinking no. Are you guys allowed to do it where you are?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Marlin said:


> I’m running a gas line to a garage. Usually I’ll bring the line up outside and then go hard pipe into the building. In this case there is no floor poured yet. It would be much easier just to run the line right into the garage and pop up in the boiler room. In this case there is no floor poured yet. It would be much easier just to run the line right into the garage and pop up in The boiler room.
> 
> I’ve never run into The situation of burying a gas line under a structure. I’m really not sure if it’s legal or not I’m going to find out about it on Monday. I’m thinking no. Are you guys allowed to do it where you are?


I don't do much gaswork but I know there are different requirements for sheathing the pipe in different situations. I think you're best bet is to put it in a conduit buried at least 18" below anything that won't be dirt/fill like the wire mesh or insulation. A conduit would also allow you to change the line later if it develops a leak.

Why not just call the inspector and ask what he likes to see? Don't tell him you're doing the job now, just say a GC asked you and you told him you'd check the code book for a good answer


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I don't do much gaswork but I know there are different requirements for sheathing the pipe in different situations. I think you're best bet is to put it in a conduit buried at least 18" below anything that won't be dirt/fill like the wire mesh or insulation. A conduit would also allow you to change the line later if it develops a leak.
> 
> Why not just call the inspector and ask what he likes to see? Don't tell him you're doing the job now, just say a GC asked you and you told him you'd check the code book for a good answer


This. Check your local codes, but IPC for sure requires a vented conduit for gas lines run under a slab. You'll probably also want a shut off outside the structure.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> ...........You'll probably also want a shut off outside the structure.


Unless you have a deathwish or want to collect on the homeowner's insurance


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

In Kentucky,no gas line under concrete slab,have to bring it up outside the building then hard pipe or flex pipe to each location


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

It is done all the time for island sinks in kitchens.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

BUT ISLAND SINKS CANNOT BLOW UP !


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I can’t ask the inspector until Monday and the issue came up Friday afternoon. The answer after some digging is no buried lines inside.
Seems kind of silly, it’s probably less likely to have a leak with one fitting on the buried line vs the 20 I’m going to have inside getting to the same location. If it does leak ten years down the road, well a leak is a leak. Is an underground leak really more dangerous than an above ground leak? Easier to locate and repair, yes.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes it is, "GAS" can build up in a pocket under the slab then EXPLODE, If a leak in the walls much likely someone would smell it first,


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Yes it is, "GAS" can build up in a pocket under the slab then EXPLODE, If a leak in the walls much likely someone would smell it first,


And it has a much better chance to dissipate and not form an explosive pocket


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

It can fill a whole wall/ceiling/drop ceiling with gas before anyone smells it as well. I’d think there’s less volume under a slab as most of the area is occupied by dirt. Also far fewer sources of ignition under there. If it did explode I’d imagine having 4” of reinforced concrete between the building and the explosion would be a good thing vs drywall or some ceiling tiles.

however as it’s illegal the argument is futile as I won’t be doing it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What kind of pipe are you running? How big does it need to be?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

1-1/4” SDR 11 and black/galvanized schedule 40 steel.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Marlin said:


> .......... If it did explode I’d imagine having 4” of reinforced concrete between the building and the explosion would be a good thing vs drywall or some ceiling tiles.
> .................


An explosion in a weak container is loud. An explosion in a strong container is a bomb!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Marlin said:


> 1-1/4” SDR 11 and black/galvanized schedule 40 steel.


Do you use teflon tape on your threaded joints so the whisps of teflon get stuck in the regulator and hold the diaphragm open?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes. As per code, Gas is required to have a minimum ten wraps of Teflon. I also put a dab of clear silicone on each thread I have made at Home Depot. I test every line I do to 30psi with my trusty 200lb gauge. Never had a leak yet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Here, tape on gas is illegal. Dope only. When I was in California, dope was illegal, only tape, the yellow stuff. I guess dope is known to the state of California to cause cancer…. but the other dope is promoted….


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Rectorseal #5 isn't legal due to it being combustible.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Rectorseal #5 isn't legal due to it being combustible.


Is that a local regulation?

Last I knew most of them were petroleum based and therefore flammable. The ones that ain't petroleum based are alcohol based, those are usually the "adhesive" pipe dopes.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

“Only dopes, use dope”


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> BUT ISLAND SINKS CANNOT BLOW UP !


Yes you are right, but an island gas stove was what I was meaning to say.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The UPC requires indoor buried gas piping to be double contained with a vent on the containment pipe to outside the building.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Marlin said:


> I’m running a gas line to a garage. Usually I’ll bring the line up outside and then go hard pipe into the building. In this case there is no floor poured yet. It would be much easier just to run the line right into the garage and pop up in the boiler room. In this case there is no floor poured yet. It would be much easier just to run the line right into the garage and pop up in The boiler room.
> 
> I’ve never run into The situation of burying a gas line under a structure. I’m really not sure if it’s legal or not I’m going to find out about it on Monday. I’m thinking no. Are you guys allowed to do it where you are?


I think IAMPO Will Not allow gas line in confined space even Garage How ever if the inspector or Local Authority in your state allows I agree that perhaps to run the gas line inside conduit and provide venting for better to check with your Local Authority .


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

happy plunger said:


> I think IAMPO Will Not allow gas line in confined space even Garage How ever if the inspector or Local Authority in your state allows I agree that perhaps to run the gas line inside conduit and provide venting for better to check with your Local Authority .


Local authority always supersedes any national code


----------



## karlwithak.conley (Nov 26, 2021)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> BUT ISLAND SINKS CANNOT BLOW UP !


You have not seen my wife cooking while angry!


----------

